# Autotrail - stress fractures in fibreglass



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

My Apache 700SE has been into Camper UK today for its first habitation check.

I pointed out a minor stress crack in one of the rear mudguards to the technician who was going to be checking the van and asked if he thought it may be a warranty issue. He said it was and would raise a claim upon Autotrail.

This afternoon I collected the van, everything fine except that he had been all over the van and now found 5 "areas of concern"!

He fully expects Autotrail to respond positively and thinks they may visit my premises and carry out the repairs here as that seems to be their policy these days.

Anyone have experience of the Autotrail home visit? Anyone else had these GRP problems on a new Autotrail and what has been the outcome?

By the way excellent, professional service again from Camper UK, Lincoln and thanks to Dennis there.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dave i have seen a couple of areas on our two and a half year old cheyenne. One area i thought may have been related to me catching our gatepost. But now one area has come to light on the opposite side of m/h so i am not sure.
Will get it investigated

Dave P


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

I believe there are existing strings regarding similar problems with stress cracks and GF layup problems.
Might pay you to do a site search to be prepared.

Steve


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

*Autotrail-warranty bodywork repair*

Hi Averhamdave

We have just had 'bubbling' repaired on the top rear O/S corner of our 07 Chieftain G. The dealer reports it to Auto-trail - they fill out forms and send them to a Company called Lamplas - they will call you to arrange a date. Ours was dealt with directly by Auto-trail when M/H was back at the factory (again) and the repair was carried out three weeks later (last Tuesday). Took about 3 hours, excellent job.
Only one man covers the whole country 8O nice man, very nice man.
He told us that repairs to Auto-trails are rare 8O .
He only repairs the parts of the bodywork that are made by Lamplas and it seems our bodywork is made by several companies, so good luck.

Sandra


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
I have a 12 month old Autotrail 696G which has a stress fracture on the rear nearside mudguard and a "bubble" on the rear panel in the GRP. I am still waiting for LAMPLAS to repair these after 7 weeks waiting.
I am hoping that the repairs will be satisfactory??
It's interesting that other Autotrails have stress fractures in the mudguards??
Thanks for the info. from you all.
Sennen523.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

What is a stress fracture? As I'm not at all technical I am wondering what I should be looking out for. What causes them? Where should I be looking?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cracks in the bodywork, especially surface cracks in the GRP panels.

peedee


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

We had stress cracks on our Compass Castaway and explorer sent out the man from Lamplas. He did an exellent job, you wouldn't know it had been touched. He also gave me an excellent tip on polishing the GRP with Mr Sheen, the panels are then so smooth the muck just slides of it. The cracks are caused by the panels not fitted correctly and the gel coat cracks. We now have a few more on the rear skirt and we are waiting to hear back from explorer.
Max


----------

